
GOES-East CONUS View – GeoColor 2 hour loop - oblib
https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/GOES16_CONUS_Band.php?band=GEOCOLOR&length=24
======
oblib
This is just beautiful.

Makes me want to get a monitor set up to run it all day long.

